# New little sister :)



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations on your new little ball of fluff! Very cute, Bella (and Beau!)!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations. Poms hide such a big personality under all that fluff. I bet she's going to be bossing him around in no time.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your adorable new fluffy - Bella. Looks like Beau is going to enjoy having a sister to play with.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks guys she is a sweetie, and yes she can be quite sassy when she wants to be .

I have been wanting another girl pom ever since my little girl Lilly passed away 9yrs ago (at the age of 15). I had been watching/talking with Bellas breeder for awhile, and when she told me this past spring/early summer that she was going to (hopefully) be having 2 litters in the fall from her best stud I jumped at the chance and put down a deposit. The 1st litter was born October 1st 2 boys 1 girl, I looked at the pictures she sent me and was not interested. The 2nd litter was born October 8th 2 boys 3 girls I took one look at the following pic (taken at about 2weeks old) and I just knew. I actually sat right up and said "wow" 3 or 4 times out loud, my Mom thought it was pretty funny .










and just to really show how cute she is these were taken at about 1 1/2 months


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations on your beautiful fluffball, Bella! The good times are gonna roll now!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a poppet! Tell Beau that Sophy says puppies are OK as long as they are put to bed as soon as they get silly and pestiferous!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Looks like B&B are learning to play together. What a wonderful pair.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

She's so cute😍! Congrats on little your Bella!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I find it interesting that both your dogs are versions of the name “beautiful”. Beau (French) and Bella (Italian).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Adorable! My private trainer has Poms and her older girl has an OTCh. Her youngster is getting ready to do the UD right now. Not for me since my dogs are big, but they are smart and fun.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

That is such a cute pom! I'll bet she will soon rule the roost.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I love poms compact muscly little bodies under all that floof. Too much fur for me but a well bred properly raised pom is a delight and a treasure. Good for you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! What a cute puppy! Congratulations on Bella!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ermagawsh, that iddow widdow fwoggy doggy picture!!! Ded of the CUTE 🥰!!!


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I find it interesting that both your dogs are versions of the name “beautiful”. Beau (French) and Bella (Italian).


Yeah I thought about that too, but to be honest I picked Bellas name for 2 simple reasons.
Reason 1 was the same reason I picked the name Beau, because the name Bella just kept nagging at me. I couldn't get it out of my head. In fact when I saw her picture that's what I heard in my head, the name Bella.
And reason 2 was that I love the song "Bella Notte" from Lady and the Tramp. Bella Notte means "beautiful night" in Italian, and I just thought that was a really good name for a black dog with a white mismark star on her chest.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

congrats on the loving ball of fluff. Honorary poodle?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tierna said:


> Yeah I thought about that too, but to be honest I picked Bellas name for 2 simple reasons.
> Reason 1 was the same reason I picked the name Beau, because the name Bella just kept nagging at me. I couldn't get it out of my head. In fact when I saw her picture that's what I heard in my head, the name Bella.
> And reason 2 was that I love the song "Bella Notte" from Lady and the Tramp. Bella Notte means "beautiful night" in Italian, and I just thought that was a really good name for a black dog with a white mismark star on her chest.


Perfect name, “Bella Notte”


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

She is sooo cute! I can see how you were smitten. I am a Pom lover as well. They are so sweet and spunky. Enjoy


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Bella had her first vet visit today, her post-purchase exam. Guys she did so well, I was very proud. She wasn't scared at all, greeted both the tech and the vet with a wagging tail and even gave them some kisses . She is very healthy weighing in at a whopping 2.5lbs (lol) and the vet was really pleased with her overall. And of course my sweet sassy little girl proved that she is a pom (no fear) when we were at the desk checking out they brought out a 80-90 lb shepherd mix. Bella immediately stood right up, she was on the counter, and started barking at him. I got her to quiet down pretty quickly, and the staff thought it was really cute .

A tired little puppy in the car on the way home wrapped in a blanket because it was cold today only 21°f.










and about 1 hour later playing with Beau


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Aw so cute. Congrats


----------

